# Baby Severum!



## billysmom (Feb 26, 2008)

Just had to show off my baby turquoise severum!  About 2 1/2 inches and settling in nicely. (He does NOT like the camera lens, though. Must think it's a predator's eye.) His normal posture is front and center with all fins flared. He's in a 55 gallon tank that had goldfish for the last three years, hence the ratty looking anubias and java ferns. So even if he decides to munch on them there's not much further damage he can do.

That's my sub-dominant Bolivian Ram male keeping him company. Notice that someone's nipped off his lower tail filament! The dominant male BR's a sight to behold, but he's busy shifting substrate with one of the females at the moment  [/img].


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice paicture, A couple of lovely fish!


----------



## andrew__ (Aug 5, 2006)

I wish my ram were as comfortable around my sev as yours is - they've only been in the tank together a few days though. both are great looking fish :thumb:


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

I really like that shot of the two of them. He's going to grow up to be stunning.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

He looks a lot bigger than 2.5", or maybe that's just me, lol. Nice looking little dude, congrats.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice looking sev you got there *billysmom*. Oh and nice looking Bolivian ram too.


----------



## billysmom (Feb 26, 2008)

He's 2 1/2 inches without the tail. About 3 1/2 inches total length.

He breakfasted on Bolivian Ram eggs this morning.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice fish, I see your in the DFW area , which lfs did you get him/her from?


----------



## billysmom (Feb 26, 2008)

Joels fish -

I emailed you the information.

Sue


----------

